# Caribbean 1000 Meters.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

1960's O&W Caribbean 1000 Meter Divers Arrived on my doorstep this morning.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I need a second mortgage!


----------



## AndyF (Jul 3, 2003)

As worn by "The Professionals"

The Professionals


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very nice.Is that the grey dial,or green?

I had a black one,bad piucs are some where on the forum


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

I've only seen black Alex.

Best watch by far O&W ever made.

A unique design also AFAIK.

I paid Â£100 for one of those about 5 years ago, a bit more now I expect?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

By the time I'll be able to afford one they will cost twice twice as much. I don't believe O&W or mr Wajs have done anything better, in concept or design. The ultimate diver.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Neil,I have seen,black,grey,green and yellow in the Carib.Paid Â£250 for mine about 4 years ago,fetch more now though


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

Are you selling it Roy?

Would look nice on my wrist.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The dial is grey,

It may be for sale soon.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice watches


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I would love it myself,but I am selling off,and could not afford it for months


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

neil said:


> Are you selling it Roy?
> 
> Would look nice on my wrist.


 Yes Neil it would certainly show those old Speedmasters up.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Lat one I spotted was sold for $1350


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


>


 It did have a bracelet though


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Genuine bracelets are pretty rare,they have tapered lugs so nothing else will fit.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Definitely on my hit list - can't afford it if it comes up anytime soon though.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Now I do like that....very classy









I guess I better join the queue...or jump it









What diameter is it?









Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is not too large, only 39mm across the bezel.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh Mr taylor where do you get them from?

I saw one on a dealers site a while back for Â£800!

Would love it but I know I won't be ablee to afford it.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Lots and Lots of people want this watch,







I do not know what to do.

It has been suggested that I put it on Watchbay, your thoughts would be welcome.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Watchbay is a very good idea


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Yep, watchbay sounds like a good idea (as long as only I can bid on it







), seriously though I think Watchbay would be a good idea then at least we all have a chance to buy it


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> It has been suggested that I put it on Watchbay, your thoughts would be welcome.


 I think it's a terrible idea









We all now have to sit nervously for 5 -7 days until the last few minutes....and then there will be the last minute sniping...









It would be much easier just to sell it to me









I better go visit my doctor for some more tablets...









Paul


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2004)

Roy said:


> Lots and Lots of people want this watch,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes stick it on watchbay Roy then you will get the best price and the person with the most money will win it.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> Lots and Lots of people want this watch,Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fair IMO Roy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Am I missing something here guys?....It looks nice but why the hype.....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Am I missing something here guys?....It looks nice but why the hype.....










Jason it is a very special watch, honest.









Do a serch on Google and you will see why.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep...I see know....Nice innovation..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Really was way ahead of it's time by all accounts. Rolex were only at 200M when this came out. Someone on here offered me one when I was posting about it a while back. I'd love one but unless I find one at a car boot it ain't gonna happen I don't think.

I think Alex said he had had a Jenny Caribbean once.

Found the thread from February (doesn't time fly!) CLICK HERE


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Pg I had one like Roy has


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

AlexR said:


> had


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The watch is now on Watchbay on a three day auction. There is no reserve.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

By the way Roy what movement does the Carrib use?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

John, you'll never need to know














(nor will I














)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The movement will be an ETA , I do not know which one as I have not opened the watch up for obvious reasons.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I sense a bidding-war starting....just hope it doesn't end with someone spitting out their dummy??

Sealed bids can be a good way....

Roger


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> just hope it doesn't end with someone spitting out their dummy


Shouldnt think so Roger, hope not anyway....Were all adults here


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Were all adults here


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ah yes....All except Hawky....There, there, If your good you can have a new toy after Tuesday...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I doubt that who ever won it would not be able to keep it quiet anyway.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Maybe the price wil go high enough that he'll have to sell *The One* to fund it
















I've seen this color called 'jade', and I have seen only one other for sale in the past year. There is a nice silver-dial C1000 FS in Oz at a good price. I was in the process of buying it when I found the one I own now, the black dial/yellow dive table bezel one.


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

JoT said:


> By the way Roy what movement does the Carrib use?


My Caribbean do have ETA 2452 if my memory serves correctly. How ever in my watch there is 25 jewels version movement but dial says 17 jewels as usual (always?).

Officially there were 2 versions: 17 jewels to US market and 25 jewels to Europe. In USA they had customs so more jewels then more customs to pay.

According my watch maker the movement is top ETA from its time. Gold plated and so. As usual no fast date.

JP

PS: No offers please. I will not sell it.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

...........Â£520 already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Griff only about 2/3rds of its worth.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JP (Europe) said:


> PS: No offers please. I will not sell it.


 How about a request: pictures?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The question is...

are Roy's server(s) up to the job around 20:23 tonight....?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think they will be ok.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

If it's rare, why did you not put a reserve on it Roy?

Just an observation from someone who's not keen on it(a brave but stupid thing to type maybe)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> If it's rare, why did you not put a reserve on it Roy?


No need to if it goes to a good home then I'm happy. I have said before that i'm not a greedy man. A lot of the stuff I sell on the site would fetch more on Ebay but thats not the point. Many dealers buy from me just to put the items on their sites at double the price.

Loyal customers should get bargains now and again.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Fair point Roy - not that I was incinerating anything


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No worries Paul, I know.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Out to work in 15 minutes, not back before 9:30... Will miss all the excitement. Feel tempted to put a bid, but it would be to sell it on later anyway







. Just hope one of you gets a bargain!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> If it's rare, why did you not put a reserve on it Roy?


 Roy did put a reserve on it....the starting price was Â£500


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That was the starting bid not a reserve.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> That was the starting bid not a reserve.


 In practise, it's the same thing.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah I know.


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Someone (Tom?) just got a good deal for Â£521 ....

Nin


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I went out to dinner and just got home and missed the end.

Is that all it fetched 521? I thought there were a few sniping on this one!


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

GASP I WON THE AUCTION NOW HOW TO PAY FOR IT Credit CARD. May be I shall just hold it in my hands and then sell it on ( to a forum member only)or sell of some of the collection to cover it. Oris' seiko divers O&W etc.

Tom.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well done Tom!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done Tom,


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Is that all it fetched 521? I thought there were a few sniping on this one!


There was going to be.
















But the one night of the year when I have a late business meeting that over-ran
















Tom got a bargain








but well done.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well done Tom, you have a bargain IMO


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Well done indeed Tom: I'm glad it went to a forum member.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Well it arrived in the post to-day!!!!

First impressions:

IN VERY GOOD NICK FOR IT'S AGE, DIAL AND CRYSTAL NEAR PERFECT.OK THE LUME IS AGED BUT DOES NOT DETRACT FROM THE HONEST CONDITION.

AGAIN CASE IS UNMARKED( TO THE NAKED EYE).DIAL IS A GREY AND THE BEZEL A TASTEFUL GREEN/BLUE (PERHAPS A LITTLE AGED).

NB IT TAKES A 19MM STRAP BUT A 20MM NATO WORKS WELL.

TO FLIP OR NOT TO FLIP THAT IS THE QUESTION.

















TOM


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

tom said:


> Well it arrived in the post to-day!!!!
> 
> First impressions:
> 
> ...


You know you want to sell it Tom.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Well Neil two words come to mind B OFF, at least let me enjoy my purchase untill the credit card bill becomes due!

Regards

Tom


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Can you wait til I win the lottery Tom? That way i know where it is!









Enjoy it my friend, it's a real classic.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

tom said:


> Well Neil two words come to mind B OFF, at least let me enjoy my purchase untill the credit card bill becomes due!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tom


Please do enjoy it Tom, they are a cult classic.









I had the black model.


----------

